# Best group frog!



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

What frog is your favorite group frog?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Voted other as my favorite would be either P.vittatus or H. azureiventris.

George


----------



## nealhorn (Jan 6, 2007)

I vote other--terribs!

Neal


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

nealhorn said:


> I vote other--terribs!
> 
> Neal


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Anthonyi!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Leucs and other are battling it out!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Tricolor or Quinqs for me!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Reticulata for sure.

Michael


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Phyllobates: most any of them.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Voted other... anthonyi!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Vents. As in Red Amazonicus or Iquitos.
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Why is pumilio even up there? Lol


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people keep them in a 1.2 group. 
I don't know why reticulata is up there though. As far as I know retics are better off in pairs. 


alex111683 said:


> Why is pumilio even up there? Lol


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Voting other, as in Red Galacts...just because they are one of my favorite frogs period. But I would expect to see Galacts listed on a group frog poll. No auratus listed, or vitattus, or trivs, bassleri, pepperi, terriblis, bicolors, auratania...man your missing most of the classics 

Quick note on auratus: I listed them, but personally I have my doubts that they are really a great group frog at least compared to other options. They may not be prone to issues as much as Tincs/azureus or pumilio but there usually seems to be some tension. Usually its a bully female I think most often...others may differ.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I am still new to the hobby but I still forgot a lot that I no.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> phyllobates: Most any of them.


aurotaenia


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure why pumilo is on the list and curious why there is 3 votes for them as well.
I voted other for terribs. 

-Beth


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Other- Galacts


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Other - Vitattus

No idea why someone voted for Retic either.....


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

you forgot auratus. jk but my fav is auratus


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Other Galacts. Although my experience is limited, my four orange Galacts get along very well and are out and about a lot of the time. I even hear the occasional call.
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think this list should be redone. There is going to be too many "other" and people wont be able to see true results at a glance. I myself voted other as the best group frog I have seen are terribilis and bicolor.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I agree.

Seems like the categories should be more like imitators, vents, vittatus, anthonyi, terribilis, auroteania and so forth


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Phyllobates vittatus
Epipedobates anthonyi
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 1.3 group of French Guyana Dwarf Cobalts that get along great and breed very well.

I have a 3.1 group of Iquitos Vents that get along well and breed great.

I have a 3.1 group of Varadero imitators and they get along (but don't breed so well).

While Leucomelas can survive in groups, my experience is they breed best in pairs. I'm not sure where they big myth of "Leucs are great group frogs" comes from.

Richard.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

My vote goes to galacs followed by Anthony / tricolor.

As mentioned prior, leucs do best in 1.1.0 or even 2.1.0. Same with auratus in my experience. Both leucs and auratus can be kept in groups, just females tend to egg eat.
For long term galacs and Anthony tend to do better in groups which includes breeding. As other posts mention there are other great group frogs out there that others have experience with.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

voted other - I keep 3.4 mantella aurantiaca together with no problems most of the time they spend near each other


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> While Leucomelas can survive in groups, my experience is they breed best in pairs. I'm not sure where they big myth of "Leucs are great group frogs" comes from.
> 
> Richard.


What do you know? Something we agree on....

Truth be told, most on the list don't make great group frogs. Even leucomelas, while they can survive in groups do better in pairs or male heavy trios. Pumilio are definitely not a group frog. While limited success has been had with reticulata in groups, success has been just that: limited (anecdotal evidence that they do well in groups exists, but you won't find many).

Great PDF group frogs are variabilis, most of the fantastica clade (with a few exceptions like the reticulata), terribilis, vittatus, basslier/pepperi, and aurotaenia. Of course, the best group frogs IMO seem to be species of tree frogs.

My favorite frog (it's so hard to choose, but at least right now my favorite frog), which just so happens to be on this list (although not a group frog) are retics.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Upon request and me being dumb and tired last night I will make a new thread with the following, 
leucs
phylobates
vents 
anthonyi/tricolors
and some others


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Other - Vitattus
> 
> No idea why someone voted for Retic either.....


I think that was MIke


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

voted other but I would say I have had the best luck with Auratus, vittatus, and leucs in group settings


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

rcteem said:


> I think that was MIke


I _know_ that was Mike.


----------

